# Lightroom 4 problem with green pixels and green lines



## Nicola Zingarelli (Mar 27, 2012)

I have installed Lightroom 4 a couple of weeks ago and last week I started noticing a problem with green pixels and vertical green lines in my images. They are mostly present in the darkest areas of the photo and at the beginning I thought it was only a monitor problem but unfortunately, as you can see from this image they also get to the final edit of the photo http://nicolazingarelli.photoshelte...io-di-Siena/G0000po9koFtmgmM/I0000jCMTak4oi3E

If this could be of any help, slightly after upgrading Lightroom to version 4 I have also downloaded a new controller for my graphic card (NVIDIA GEforce 9500GT version 62.94.3c.0.0 with 4gb RAM). I have also changed the Cache memory in Lightroom preference to 20gb, instead of 6gb as it should be for my operative system (Windows 7, 64 bits, 6GB RAM, 500GB hard disk) because I read that was one of the reccomended steps to increase the working speed of Lightroom 4. 

What happens is that sometimes when I open a photo on the internet I see pixel issues with the image, and other times I don't see them anymore :shock:

Anyway, I must confess I'm having my share of problems with Lightroom 4, is darn slow, cloning, paint brush and lens correction are to say at least sluggish and now the green pixel problem...

Thanks in advance for your kind help

regards

Nicola Zingarelli


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums.

I don't see them on the photo you've posted.  Could you be more specific about exactly what you're seeing and where?


----------



## RikkFlohr (Mar 27, 2012)

I see them. 

Camera Model? Method of transfer to your hard drive?


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Mar 27, 2012)

There's a little update since my first post:

I have opened Lightroom 3.6 (still available in my PC, for some reason installing version 4 didn't erased the previous) and the images are perfect.

I have re-installed Lightroom 4 (without un-installing it before) and restarted the PC. I could see the images with the green pixels once I opend them, then they would disappear in fact I was able to export both images again with no problem but now, the green pixels and lines are back again.

I tweaked a bit the caché and now put it back to the right amount o 6GB

The camera I used for those images is a D90 and have been imported to Lightroom through a Sandisk Imagemate 12 in 1

Well, I'm a tad worried as you can imagine. Thanks a lot for your kind help

regards

Nicola


----------



## clee01l (Mar 27, 2012)

I see them too, and I think Rikk is on target in identifying the problem.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Cletus, I can see it perfectly clearly now that you've guided my eyes.  I agree, this looks like file corruption, which is most commonly caused during the transfer from card to computer by a bad card reader, or cable.  It could also be caused by a bad card or a failing hard drive, though this is much less likely.

If you could post a copy of the original file for us to download and experiment with, we may be able to confirm this suspicion.  If you still have the file on the card, don't overwrite it just yet -- try copying it to the computer using a different method (different card reader and cable, directly connecting the camera to the computer using a different cable, etc.) to see whether you get a different result.


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Mar 27, 2012)

Mark, I took these photos in 2010 and the originals are long gone. If I use Lightroom 3.6 the images are PERFECT, not with 4 though. This kind of problem has also happened while editing another image from a total different session, different year and most likely different camera. Bear with me, unless Lightroom 4 corrupted these files these days, the culprit is Lightroom itself...for some reason i cannot explain

ciao

Nicola


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 27, 2012)

Hmm, that puts a bit of a different twist on it.

If you use PV2010 in LR4 instead of PV2012, does the problem go away?  Does it seem to be related to the chosen profile in the Camera Calibration tab?  Again, if you could post a raw file that we could play with, it would help diagnose the issue.


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Mar 27, 2012)

Interesting point Mark and by the way thanks for taking care of my "case" :nod:. I have changed the camera calibration tab to 2010 and the dots&lines disappeared, but now the funny thing is that when I go back to 2012 again the don't seem to show up again even though I haven't tried editing the image to see how it would behave under "stress". This is getting mysterious by the minute :bluegrin:

ciao

Nicola


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Mar 29, 2012)

A brief update. today I went to edit an image and again the green pixels appeared while in PV2012, returned to PV2010 and the dots were still there. Went on top of one of them with the clone tool, clicked and they all disappeared.... This is quite odd indeed, I don't know whether go back to 3.6 and keep my normal workflow with that or try to figure out what is going on with .4 

Thanks, ciao

Nicola


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 29, 2012)

It would be great if you could make an image available that shows this, so that we can try to confirm whether it's the image file, or your catalog, or your system...


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Mar 29, 2012)

Mark, I'm pretty sure is not the images, I have been trying with several different files coming from different cameras and shot in different years and is the same. What I'm noticing is that the problem arises when I'm using the cloning tool, I'm trying to see if is the same with the brush. The green pixels show up only on the dark areas

ciao

Nicola


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 29, 2012)

I'd look into your video drivers. Are they up to date?


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm here again to give you an update on my green stuff problem. Have a look at these two images, the firstone presents the green dots problem while the second has none. The only difference between the two is that I have exported the first right after the editing process that involved a bit of paint brush and clone tool, and the second one after I closed Lightroom and opened it again without any editing process. You think this could be of any help to understand the problem? Thanks in advance for your help

ciao

Nicola


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Nicola, any chance of a look at that original?  You can email it to [email protected] or drop it on my server (www.vbftp.net, username webupload, password 123)


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 14, 2012)

Victoria, I've been talking offline with Nicola and looking at some of corrupted images. I think we both agreed that there was nothing wrong with the original files, so the corruption was happening in Lightroom and the artifacts were being incorporated in the exported files. Last conversation was that the PC was off to the vets, but haven't heard back.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

Well done Jim, I'll leave it in your capable hands then.

I'm down to 56 threads in my backlog now......


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Victoria, thanks for your kind offer of help. As Jim said we went through this already and the files are OK. Talking to a friend who's both en expert on PC and Photoshop user and he said that he did a little investigation and looks like the problem is due to the graphic card, it probably overheats and is not able to fishing the job, the reason for the green bandings. Is a NVIDIA 9500GT with only 256mb, and I'll have the vet looking into that as well.

Thanks everybody for the great help I have received, this forum is an extremely valuable tool for LR users

ciao

Nicola :nod:


----------



## neelin (Apr 25, 2012)

Nicola Zingarelli said:


> Hi Victoria, thanks for your kind offer of help. As Jim said we went through this already and the files are OK. Talking to a friend who's both en expert on PC and Photoshop user and he said that he did a little investigation and looks like the problem is due to the graphic card, it probably overheats and is not able to fishing the job, the reason for the green bandings. Is a NVIDIA 9500GT with only 256mb, and I'll have the vet looking into that as well.
> 
> Thanks everybody for the great help I have received, this forum is an extremely valuable tool for LR users
> 
> ...



Interesting.  I recently tracked down some image rendering problems coming after hours of use.  I cleared it up by vacuuming dust out of all the fins & fans on the computer, including the graphics card.  Problems totally gone.

Robert


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (Apr 25, 2012)

Robert I actually did the same, dust is gone and the problems slowed down even because I returned to 3.6. Still need some boost on my PC though

tx, ciao

Nicola


----------

